# does anyone know of anybody hiring welders right now?



## fromthedepths (Nov 21, 2008)

any help would be appreciated


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

What kind? Tig, Mig, ANSI Vessel approved, uphill, downhill, certified? Qualifications?? Have your own rig?


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Downtime2 (10/13/2009)*What kind? Tig, Mig, ANSI Vessel approved, uphill, downhill, certified? Qualifications?? Have your own rig?




+1 i know mobile and pascagoula are always hiring for ship fitters and welders


----------

